# For all of you who have posted today . . .



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> Has been hard to read them through tears - really missing Beau right now. Came across this - can't remember from where . . .
> 
> _Goldens take your heart, and cherish it … they walk with it, and sleep with it, and they will never let it out of their sight … and when it’s their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by .._
> _And leave a piece for you to remember them by … _
> ...


Now I'm having a hard time reading your post through my tears.
How fortunate we are to have the honor of sharing the lives of these beautiful souls!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's the Fragile Circle. We do it over and over again. I've seen you rescue dogs and you will rescue again because you live within, The Fragile Circle...

_"We who choose to surround ourselves 
with lives even more temporary than our 
own, live within a fragile circle; 
easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, 
we would still live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only 
certain immortality, never fully 
understanding the necessary plan." 
Irving Townsend_​


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

More tears here.....that was beautiful!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to post The Fragile Circle but Kim beat me to it.
I am so sorry and have been there. They are definitely worth it, I wouldn't live my life here without goldens in it.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am crying too! I am so sorry for your loss. I am so glad that other people out there love their dogs this much too. So lucky that we know that kind of love.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shoot. There goes another set of contacts.
What a lovely sentiment and so true of your sweet boy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful....and I really need a new box of tissues by the computer. Some days you come on here and read such funny things about our goofy goldens and others days so much sad news. I wouldn't want to live my life with out my goofy golden boys .... it's true they do take a little bit of our hearts.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your broken heart. The price of love is, unfortunately, many tears. May your sweet memories bring smiles instead of tears someday soon.....


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Love your thoughts!

Beau would add:
Try to remember the happy moments in your heart, I do that all the time and that's why I am going to retrieve a ball for you!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Was really tough for me to read those words. Those Golden's take my heart and turn it to mush.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

That is sad, wonderful and touching all at once. So sorry for your loss and bless you for what you did for Beau and allowing him to touch your lives in such a profound way. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry:

I am so sorry about Beau, but what you just shared with us is so true, of all of the animals we lost, Golden Retrievers and all others, too!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss... I always have a hard time reading here. I need to STOP coming to this thread at lunch. 

Thank you for your posts. So true. I am still missing Maxine every day...

Ann


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wish you had posted a warning, tissues will be required. That is oh so true


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Beau but thank God he found you and you him and he got to experience your love. You are truly exceptional for what you did for him.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry your feeling sad today. Just picture Beau standing there with you now watching over you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of your sweet Beau. They do steal our hearts don't they?


----------

